# Problem: Nur Großschreibung



## Rai (9. April 2005)

Ich hab ein Problem !
Immer wenn ich mit dem Texturwerkzeug irgendwas schreibe, wird das automatisch großgeschrieben und nicht klein 

Wie kann ichd as ändern ?
Alle Ziffern werden nur groß geschrieben


----------



## Danjothebrain (9. April 2005)

was für einen font benutzt du ? kann es sein das der nur groß schrift hat


----------



## Rai (9. April 2005)

Habe den Fehler gefunden 
Gab eine spezielle Option für Großbuchstaben, die ich versehentlich aktiviert habe 

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. April 2005)

Schau mal 

EDIT: Oje, viel zu spät. Das kommt davon, wenn man PS nicht die ganze Zeit offen hat.


----------

